# Lesco PolyPlus Opti



## Wolfechad (Apr 6, 2020)

Has anyone used this last year? My local siteone was pushing this product. Just wondering your experience.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Better than PolyPlus, similar but maybe slightly more durable than Duration. Good product.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

mowww said:


> Better than PolyPlus, similar but maybe slightly more durable than Duration. Good product.


Do you know if they are phasing out the original Poly Plus in favor of Opti 45? Seems like it, almost across the board. Also, all the Opti products listed are Opti 45. No sign of the longer time versions in that brand yet.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Green not sure but I'd imagine they are. No sense in having both IMO.


----------



## cldrunner (May 14, 2019)

@Wolfechad @Green When you say they are pushing the product you have to think who their target market is. They have professional landscapers as their primary customer.

From the Lesco website: Engineered with a polymer coating that meters nitrogen over time, LESCO® PolyPlus-Opti makes it easier to deliver linear, consistent greening over time. With a blend of coating thicknesses that deliver 90-, 120- and 180-day release rates, it offers *lasting performance plus operational advantages.*

This means that the "professionals" do not need to make multiple trips to fertilize. This cuts their labor cost and increases the productivity of their workforce. You and I may not care if we pull our spreader out 4-5 times a year but the "professional really does not want to drive their truck out to fertilize 4-5 times a year. It's all about the "dough" and labor efficiency not the grass!

https://www.lesco.com/products/polyplus-opti
https://www.lesco.com/sites/default/files/_images/content/2018.1767_specsheet_polyplus.opti_final_v3_web.only_.pdf


----------

